
Boating startup closes $13M Series A round - JSeymourATL
http://www.bizjournals.com/southflorida/news/2016/12/13/boating-startup-closes-13m-series-a-round.html
======
CalChris
$13M for boat timesharing?

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xlA9bNk3b5Q](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xlA9bNk3b5Q)

